# Married much younger man and now Im miserable



## Dar652

I am 47 and my husband of 5 years is 33. I am afraid that I have made a huge mistake. I was married once before for 17 years to a man my age and was very happy until we mutually decided to divorce. We were bored with each other but now I see we were wrong. I guess we both thought there was more out there, we were just being selfish I guess. In between I was single for 5 years. I met the man I'm with now and feel deeply in love (now I think possibly lust). We got married after 2 years of dating. We had a daughter a year later and she is wonderful. My husband though is a jerk. An immature jerk. Boy that feels good to say...He insists that he is happy with me and ignores the fact that I am not happy. When I bring up the subject he says im trying to pick a fight. I truly am not. He always did have a cute sarcasm about him but now its not so cute. He has a negative remark to say about everything I say or do. In front of others he is Mr. Perfect. He's polite, kind, puts his arm around me like he's such a loving husband. Everyone LOVES him! I dont think I do though. Most of the time I dont even LIKE him. I am exausted from trying to mend this failing marriage all alone. He is perfectly content. I am so confused as to what to do. I don't want to hurt my little girl. I cry every day and beg him to try to help us. He only says "why, theres nothing wrong". Than goes back to the t.v. All I want is to share my life with someone and not waste it playing these stupid games that I played in my 20's. Please help me...


----------



## draconis

I really do not think it is a matter of age but you hit the nail on the head, he is immature and you are not. Often we are attracted to those that are mpolar opposites and like to think they will change and grow with time together. Often that is not the case. I am not sure how you have approached him with your communication but I would suggest you find a new way.

Are you trying to salage the marriage or are you thinking leaving is the only solution right now?

draconis


----------

